# Hand Warmers and Chains



## rockytop (Oct 17, 2009)

I bought chains from dealer last year. I put on and they fell off. I know they make tighteners and such but does anyone have some ideas on making this set up bullet proof. I have 03 Foreman ES 450 w 52 inch blade.
And which hand warmers are the best and where does one get them?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Go to an out door store like cabelas and they've got like 7 hour hand warmers.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for the tire chains jack the ATV up pull the core out of the valve stem. put the chains on the tire as tight as you can with the tire flat. air the tire up to your PSI that you like I run 10ish or so I think.

did this on my 02 Foreman and I have yet to lose a chain and I've done doughtnuts for 5min on Ice/snow packed drive's sping the heck out of the rear end using the chains to rip into the Ice/packed snow.

get grips that also have a thumb warmer system built in your thumb will thank you.

sublime out.
pic of ATV and chains
true V bars up front and the rear has some crappy reg car tire chains that I shorted to fit the ATV but for $5.00 I think I'm getting my $$$ worth.


----------



## rockytop (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome sublime. Best advice tx. Of course we have not had any, thats right any plowable snow in Denver this season at all. zero in October and November. Mountains are pounded w 1-2 feet per night it seems. Hey do you deice ? I want to use a turf sprayer and want some advice on other threads. Any thoughts? Nice Charger. The foreman looks just like mine, just w/o the snow.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

rocky,

don't due the de ice stuff at all.

I just push da white stuff out of the way.

sublime out.


----------

